# Editorial: Illinois' ignorance about concealed carry shootings



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Illinois&apos; ignorance about concealed carry shootings - Chicago Tribune


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't quite know what to make of that one.


----------

